# ARG wants subscribers



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

American Record Guide, the oldest surviving American publication that reviews new classical music recordings and writes about worldwide classical music events, wants subscribers. They have a blurb in their January issue that they will give a free copy to anyone whose name and mail address is sent to them.

I should assure you their website doesn't offer much and the only digital product they offer is a PDF file of the current issue -- and only to subscribers. This is, to put it mildly, an old fashioned publication. But their writers are better and more astute than anyone else's, in my opinion.

If you are interested send your name and address to them via email at [email protected]


----------

